# Control Wall for ADA Shower/Tub



## tomsmith (Feb 3, 2018)

Does the control wall location for an ADA shower always get included on one of those short side walls?











I am replacing shower with an ADA tub and wonder if control wall needs to be located, as I have a chase to the right of shower. In looking at the ADA tub, I am confused as to where the control wall is required to be located on the ADA Tub.


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2018)

I think an alternate roll in goes on the back wall...


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2018)

608.4.2 Standard Roll-in Showers. In standard roll-in
showers, the controls and hand shower shall be located
on the back wall above the grab bar, 48 inches (1220
mm) maximum above the shower floor and 16 inches
(405 mm) minimum and 27 inches (685 mm) maximum
from the end wall behind the seat.


----------



## steveray (Feb 5, 2018)

608.4.3 Alternate Roll-in Showers. In alternate roll-in
showers, the controls and hand shower shall be located
38 inches (965 mm) minimum and 48 inches (1220 mm)
maximum above the shower floor. In alternate roll-in
showers with controls and hand shower located on the
end wall adjacent to the seat, the controls and hand
shower shall be 27 inches (685 mm) maximum from the
seat wall. In alternate roll-in showers with the controls
and hand shower located on the back wall opposite the
seat, the controls and hand shower shall be located
within 15 inches (380 mm), left or right, of the centerline
of the seat.


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2018)

If you are using the 2010 ADA SAD
Refer to 608.5 Controls.
https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/2010ADAStandards/2010ADAstandards.htm#c6


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 6, 2018)

If it is a bathtub refer instead to 607.5 and 607.6

*607 Bathtubs
607.5 Controls.* Controls, other than drain stoppers, shall be located on an end wall. Controls shall be between the bathtub rim and grab bar, and between the open side of the bathtub and the centerline of the width of the bathtub. Controls shall comply with 309.4.

*607.6 Shower Spray Unit and Water.* A shower spray unit with a hose 59 inches (1500 mm) long minimum that can be used both as a fixed-position shower head and as a hand-held shower shall be provided. The shower spray unit shall have an on/off control with a non-positive shut-off. If an adjustable-height shower head on a vertical bar is used, the bar shall be installed so as not to obstruct the use of grab bars. Bathtub shower spray units shall deliver water that is 120°F (49°C) maximum.


----------

